# O Canada! (pic heavy)



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Took a little trip to the Great White North last week (and part of this week). It was nice to get away from the stress of normal everyday life (ie: work). Beautiful scenery, amazing fish, and time spent with family is about as good of stress relief as a person can get.

Please enjoy some photos:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

*wow!!!*


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that a camo-fish??
Coolest fish ever!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

+1 on the camo salmon, very nice pics!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pinks, chums, and a king! How long did it take to land the king?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Everything worked out perfectly for her with that chinook. The hook was nicely placed in the jaw. The pool was a nice long, deep pool without strong current -- but we still ended up getting her in the boat and moving downstream to the next bend, and long gravel bar. The fish tired, and she was able to slide it into the shallows where we were fortunate to get it on the beach. It all took about 45 minutes.

Alternatively, prior to her landing this chinook, I lost one similar in size. I fought mine for 60 mins +. We chased mine in the boat about 1/2 mile downstream, and had the beast nearly beaten. However, as the spring went into a bend in the river a chinook-eating-tree (ie: log jam) grabbed my line. Unfortunately for me, I had no other option but to break my line. 1 hour of heart-thumping, reel screaming, finger burning, knuckle busting, and wrist breaking action came crashing down with little bravado when that greedy tree ate my spring!

(you know it's been a long battle when your arm actually goes to sleep!)

You can pretty much count on an hour when you hook one of those things.

The trip was awesome. Kari landing that fish was easily the highlight of the trip -- and maybe even the highlight of my dad's life!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well done pbh.... well done.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Beautiful fish! Man just once Id like to get up there.What a thrill for her,great job.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it all! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Awesome thread. What river is that?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like it. Good times with family!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Great photos and report!!! EXCELLENT!!!!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great post....made my day better. Thanks.---SS


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Awesome. Looks like a great time with the family. Nice seeing a few generations fishing together.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty sweet- absolutely incredible country


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks like an awesome time. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Some really nice pics in there! Looks like a fine trip.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/wyogoob/media/Forum gooduns/GoldStar.gif.html


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

great report there, hep.


----------

